# Adult Diapers



## Shufflemoomin (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey everyone,I'm a rare visitor here but I'm looking for some advice. I've grown tired of my IBS. I've tried everything and had all exams possible. I'm just tired of the stress of wondering if I can make it outside, where the nearest bathroom is and what to do if I can't make it. I've decided to admit defeat and try adult diapers. I think it'll reduce my stress hugely once, or if, I get comfortable with them. I won't worry about needing to go or find a bathroom so much when I'm out because I guess my pants are my bathroom.







I'm also hoping the psychological edge of not having to worry about it so much will actually reduce the symptoms over time.It's a humiliating subject and no adult likes to give up independance like this.So, has anyone here ever considered using adult diapers before or actually gone far enough as to actually wear them. Does anyone have any success or disaster stories to share?For the people who don't wear them, is there any specific reason you don't or is it just the embarrassment of it all?Hope for some good advice and info from the other suffers here. ThanksShufflemoomin


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Shuffle I hear ya. No I have never used them. And yes I have considered them on rare occasions of despair. lol But the thing is.. I watched my Dad use them. He was near the end of his life and also had C-Diff. He wasn't sheer liquid D but almost... and ya know what??? That diaper just slowed it down some... he was _still_ quite a mess. SO.. really?? For me?? I doubt it is an option because when I can't make it to the bathroom is when I am total watery D. So I doubt it would help me THAT much. Unless I found one that was _really_ well fitting. And maybe they _have_ improved them since my Dad's experience.. ( 7 yrs ago now)but I don't know. But like you said... if you try them.. just having that protection ON may reduce your symptoms. And then.. eventually reduce your need for them at all.. THAT would be wonderful! Maybe look up the different brands and read some reviews about them?? Maybe then you can find the "best" one etc.All the best


----------



## sirjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

I've tried them on, found them extremely uncomfortable to wear. They'd probably be better for urinary problems, rather then full blown diarriah.


----------



## onemoedee (Feb 28, 2011)

considered but cant bring myself to it


----------



## yomike (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes they work, and have saved me from a lot of stress! I have used them for many years. The secret is to find a diaper that fits and feels like regular underwear and NOT like a diaper, if that makes sense? After awhile you feel completely naked not wearing one simply because of the feeling that you don't have to deal with the panic of realising that you are about to leak. In regards to how they work, they are NOT suppose to take the place of a toilet, instead to help with the sudden leaks, and the stress of making/finding the next restroom. Feel free to ask me anything as I have been down this road for over 14 years.


----------

